# Rat not eating



## AmyLouisee (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi all, I have a female rat named Charlie, shes getting on to 3years now. She lost alot of weight, shes not able to climb like she used to, shes walking alot slower...you can tell shes getting old, my problem is that shes not eating her food. I normally use rat pellets from pets at home and shes not eating that so ive tried muesli and she doesnt seem to be grabbing it with her paws to eat, she'll bite abit and then leave it :sad: 

Ive tried giving her some cheese, bread, nuts, cereal(not sugar coated) and many other things, shes eating the softer food abit more but not much...and once again shes not grabbing it with her paws /:

Is there anything I can do to help her?


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

You could try some baby food that may tempt her. Scrambled egg or porridge. If not maybe a vet check in case there is something wrong in her mouth. I hate to say this but at three maybe it is just her time.


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey, I've been in this situation a few times. When they are so old and there is nothing physically wrong with them except from old age, its best just to feed them anything they will/can eat regardless of whether its healthy or not.

If she has trouble picking food up with her paws try giving her soft foods that don't require much effort.

You could also get some supplements like guardian angel and Dr squiggles from the rat warehouse. Squiggles encourages drinking and guardian angel is a high calorie powder you add water to that can help get some calories into them.

If she still seems quite happy I'd try anything I could to get calories into her. If not, she may be telling you its her time to go.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

It sounds to me that she has a brain tumour also known as pituitary tumour.
3 of my rats have had this and weren't able to hold food in there hands they couldn't climb and they were very off balance.
3 yrs old is a good age though she is a very old girl now.
Some owners get there vets to prescribe galasop which helps a little and gives them a few more weeks or a month.

She will need lots of soft foods like baby food,porridge,mashed down cat meat.

Here is some info on PT
http://ratguide.com/health/neoplasia/pituitary_tumor.php


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

blade100 said:


> It sounds to me that she has a brain tumour also known as pituitary tumour.
> 3 of my rats have had this and weren't able to hold food in there hands they couldn't climb and they were very off balance.
> 3 yrs old is a good age though she is a very old girl now.
> Some owners get there vets to prescribe galasop which helps a little and gives them a few more weeks or a month.
> ...


In this case I think its more likely to be age related than a PT. The op doesn't describe neurological issues normally accompanied by a PT. Even if it is, trying to get galastop into her may cause more stress to the rat.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I've had rats that have been old that have been able to hold food in there paws.
As I said to me it sounds like PT not able to hold foods in hands is neurological.

To the op does your rattie walk with an awakward gait? Can she wash properly without falling over?


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

blade100 said:


> I've had rats that have been old that have been able to hold food in there paws.
> As I said to me it sounds like PT not able to hold foods in hands is neurological.
> 
> To the op does your rattie walk with an awakward gait? Can she wash properly without falling over?


I've had old rats that can hold food too. Awkward gait and falling over could be HLD. Arthritis could make her not hold food. Older rats tend to have more difficulty with doing all these things without it having to be a PT.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

it could be anything old age or PT we arent vets we can only advise what it could be 

Have you checked her teeth at all? we had a girl who was showing some signs of loosing weight trying to eat but couldnt while was in hosptal got home and it was her teeth they were a wee bit long


----------



## AmyLouisee (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the help and advice, it's very appreciated

To be honest I'm thinking her times almost up :sad: I adopted her about 3 years ago the woman I had her off didn't know how old she was, she didn't have time for her and her previous cage mate had died not long before I had her. I also think shes completely blind now, she doesn't notice my hand coming towards her and jumps when I touch her. She occasionally nips my fingers if I put them through the bars of her cage (which she Never did before) /:

From now on I'm going to give her loads more cuddles and snuggles (even though I'm already cuddling her every time shes out and about and not sleeping  ) Feed her as much soft foods, treats, anything she will eat

I've not long lost my previous rat Misty...so its going to be hard to loose my last little girl :sad: But on the up side, she wont be in any more pain when shes up there in Rattie heaven


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

You say she's become nippy and she never used to be well if you read over that link about PT that's another symptom. Changes in behaviour.

As long as she's not suffering but make sure she can get plenty of fluids down her too. Rats drink a fare bit. If you pinch her neck skin gently you can tell if she is dehydrated if the skin takes longer to go back down.


----------



## AmyLouisee (Jan 12, 2013)

RIP Charlie


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh I am sorrry  RIP x


----------

